
Huge trash-collecting boom in Pacific Ocean breaks apart - aaron695
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/huge-trash-collecting-boom-in-pacific-ocean-breaks-apart-20190107-p50px3.html
======
zamadatix
Interesting idea, hadn't heard of this project before. The update on their
site has more details [https://www.theoceancleanup.com/updates/wilson-to-
return-to-...](https://www.theoceancleanup.com/updates/wilson-to-return-to-
port-for-repair-and-upgrade/)

